# Eddy Coan 950 squat for a straps down double



## turbobusa (May 27, 2013)

SuperTrainingGym.com: Ed Coan 950 lb x 2 Squat - YouTube







Had to throw this oldie up. Check out Eds Anasci 6 interview coming soon.  Thanks . T


----------



## srd1 (May 27, 2013)

Good god thats a ton of weight and he made that shit almost look easy thanks for posting this I feel like suuuuch a pussy now lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 28, 2013)

Omg.. Speechless T.. Cool as they get!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 30, 2013)

That is extremely impressive!


----------

